#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Malaysia Forum >  >  Langkawi cable car

## Dillinger

Located in th Oriental Village on the North West side of the island




> The Langkawi Cable Car was awarded for ‘The Longest Free Span Single Rope Cable Car – Total In Length – 919.5 meter’ (One of the Steepest Gradient in the World – 42 degree.) and endorsed by The Malaysia Book Of Records. Beside that, it was also received the ‘Outstanding construction, architectural quality & technical proficiency of steel works’ from PRIX ACIER AWARDS 2005.


It's in this place









A tad worrying these t-shirts

----------


## Dillinger

Dual pricing in Malaysia too


The pulley


A cable car


and another one

----------


## terry57

Been there, didn't go up. 

Was it good ?

----------


## Dillinger

Note the coy look from the worker. She wanted me 


She's gagging for a bit of Dill here  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

> Been there, didn't go up. 
> 
> Was it good ?


You missed out there terry, was very good, some fantastic views, unfortunately my camera battery died, so these are all took on my phone. Soz about that

----------


## Dillinger

Going up

----------


## Dillinger

View of the other side



Views from the middle platform

----------


## Dillinger

From middle to top which is around 700 metres above the sea down there















That's it. Sorry for the shit pics, they looked better on the phones screen :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Nice pics mate.  I will go up next time I visit Langkawi, Ive only been there once and really enjoyed it.

Great ring road and easy to get around on a motorbike. 

Cheers. 

PS. Great duty free drinks as well.

----------


## Dillinger

Cheers Terry, there is a duty free shop in that Oriental village. I stocked up in there. 40 ringgit for a bottle of Absolut :Smile: 
those duty free shops around the island are cheaper than the airport too.

I have one more thread of langkawi, a bit of the beach. I only went for a day to the island, I will go back though soon and do it some more justice

----------


## nigelandjan

Looks awesome up there mate !  dunno if I could get Jan on it though ,, she put a brave face on to go on the one over the Thames last year .

Looking forward to the beach pics ,,,,, although we dont need the pics of your speedos thanks all the same

----------


## Dillinger

Na had a little fit when I started rocking it coming back down, The 2 Germans sat opposite were non too impressed either  :Smile: 

Ive done the speedo thread you asked me about  :Smile:

----------


## Bangyai

Great picture. Love to check it out sometime. Thanks for posting.

----------


## somtamslap

I'm the type of poof who would definitely not get on that badboy.

I should red you for making me feel scared.

----------


## Dillinger

You don't love it slapper. 

The best part is when it gets close to a station,  it speeds up considerably,  starts swinging and you can hear a rather unhealthy sounding grinding noise. 
It probably sounds louder due to the silence of the passengers,  it's that same kind of atmosphere then that you get in a jumbo jet, when a big belt of turbulence comes, and everyone's looking around for reassurance off others with rabbit in the headlights eyes 

Let us know when you fancy coming up with me slap.  I'll pay your 30 ringgit  :-)

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> The 2 Germans sat opposite were non too impressed either


Dont mention the war. great thread dill, the cable car ride we took in nha trang scared the shit out of me and my small son aged abuot 4 at the time jumped in my lap and wouldnt open his eyes until it stopped, his little heart was thumping away , poor little bugger, they are great fun though

----------


## Aberlour

Great pics. Love the walk-way across the top of the mountains.

----------


## somtamslap

> Let us know when you fancy coming up with me slap. I'll pay your 30 ringgit :-)


 Is smack included in the entrance fee? 


Slap + Heights = Boisterous sphincter movement.

----------


## Bettyboo

> he wanted me





> he's gagging for a bit of Dill here


Does look like a LB, so you're well in there...

I'm with Poofter Slaps on this one; wouldn't go near that, looks bloody high, and if some fuker started rockin the coffin I'd go berserk...

----------


## Dillinger

Wheres Nige ?

I wanted to take him up there. Dunno if the weight restrictions would allow for me getting in with him though  :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

We,ve been waiting here 4 days for you to contact us mate .

 I wanted to go to Hanoi but Jan wanted to come and see you  again ,, so we came , but we didn,t hearfrom you . I would have loved that cable car , nevermind mabe next time , were back of home to Bancrap tommorow.

----------


## Dillinger

where are you now ?

----------


## nigelandjan

Going to bed , night .

----------


## Dillinger

its half eight for christ sake :Smile: . Come out I will buy you some beers

----------


## Dillinger

I will PM you my number again now. Give me a bell

----------


## Sailing into trouble

Don't know about crap pics. Does the trick for me. Friggin fantastic and not snowed under with Tourists. Langkawi is on my list of places to visit.

----------

